# Verständnisproblem concurrent - iterativer Webserver



## skizZ (17. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

im Moment behandeln wir XML-RPC und entwerfen Verteilte Anwendungen mit XML-RPC.

Das Programmiertechnische klappt, habe hier allerdings folgendes Verständnisproblem:



> Um den Durchsatz von Servern zu optimieren, wird im Allgemeinen jede einzelne Anfrage von
> einem eigens zugeordneten Prozess oder Thread bearbeitet. Überlegen Sie sich ein Verfahren,
> um ohne Inspektion des Codes zu klären, ob der im XML-RPC-Paket enthaltene Web Server
> concurrent oder iterativ implementiert ist.



So, ich weiß was der unterschied zwischen concurrent und iterativ ist.
Wie kann ich das aber erkennen, ohne den Code zu inspizieren?

Grüße
skizZ


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Dez 2009)

entwerden == erweitern?

iterativ würde ich zwar in dem kontext nicht gebrauchen aber egal. 

Gemeint ist damit sicherlich single threaded vs. multithreaded.

Wie man das testen kann? zum beispiel mit load test. Schicke 100 Anfragen gleichzeitig (nicht mit ner schleife, sondern mit threads / prozessen) und dann wirst du einen gewaltigen unterschied feststellen


----------



## skizZ (17. Dez 2009)

Hey, vielen Dank!

es sollte "entwerfen heissen" xD

Nun ergibt das auch Sinn und ich verstehe um was es geht


----------

